# Southside VA 100 mile yard sale



## Sven (Jul 2, 2019)

South Boston is about 15 miles from the NC border and 50 from Durham, NC. 
Chola Junction ( about 2 hours south west of Richmond, VA ) is the biggest site, some indoor vendors. [If you are looking for a Rebel flag, you will find it here]
Some years good, some not so.its a crap shoot. My sister and I always go just because it has become a tradition..and it gives us time to hang out.


----------

